# Skeletons Carrying Coffin



## 350Kaptain

Had a few requests for more pics and answers to how i did this prop, so here goes the tut!

Igredients I used:
Styrofoam Coffin (www.spookyblue.com)
4 Walgreens Skeletons
2 - 10' 3/4" pvc pipes
4 - 4' rebar
Florist Wire

You need to take the skeletons apart in the middle of the spine, and use a knife of some kind to enlarge the holes in the spine so the pvc can fit through all the way up to the base of the neck. Cut a hole in bottom of the pelvis as well. WHen you do this, you wont be able to screw the two back together, so I put a small screw through the spine of the bottom half of the skeleton into the pvc to hold it in place.

































I painted the pvc flat black and cut to length so that when inserted, the skeletons feet would just barely sit on the ground. 

Pound the rebar into the ground, then slide the pvc over that, then the skeleton. 









WHen i got the legs where i wanted them, i put a screw through the pelvis into the top of the leg bone.









I removed the inside arm of each skeleton and set the coffin on their shoulders. I used the wire to tie the shoulders of the skeletons to each other, and to the coffin itself. just punched two small holes in the coffin and fed the wire through. Did the same thing to hold the hands in place on the side of the coffin. First pic is looking forward from the back of the coffin.

























Thats basically it. I still plan on propping open the lid with a pair of arms and lighting the inside. may also put a small fog machine in as well.


----------



## 350Kaptain

You could also use just rebar if you can cut it to length (which i couldnt), so i slid pvc over the rebar.


----------



## Xane

Maybe I missed it on one of the "generic decorations of the year" threads, but... have any of you guys who did this setup posted a photo of it at *night*? 

I really wish I had more room... maybe next year I'll have cleaned out the garage enough to be able to add one or two new things, I'm already pushing it with one of these skeletons and fate decided our local Spirit wouldn't have the floor candelabras in stock. Ahwell.


----------



## 350Kaptain

I need to paint the coffin a lighter color, since you cant really see what they are carrying at night. Will post a night pic asap.


----------



## Pat-f

That's awesome. You should paint the coffin to look like it's made of dirty boards, add some dirt to it, and add another skeleton carrying a shovel.


----------



## jpbaily1

That is great!!

Where can we get the blow mold skeletons, and how much did they cost?


----------



## Nepboard

jp,
those are the Walgreen skellies that you seen mentioned several times on this forum, they were 30 bucks. Once this forum found out about them they were G-O-N-E!


----------



## nmcnary17

Thank you for the info. That is so cool.


----------



## 350Kaptain

Really easy project too. Keep an eye out for the Walgreens skeletons next year. My stores had them out middle of September. AS soon as i found out about them from the forum here, i went searching. came up with 5. would like a couple more....of course. can never have too many nice skeletons laying around.


----------



## Phantom Blue

Hey 350Kaptain - Nice work! I will be making one of these next year. 

What do you think that putting a wiper motor inside the coffin and rigging up some guide wires to make the legs move?

Thanks.

PB


----------



## 350Kaptain

Phantom Blue said:


> Hey 350Kaptain - Nice work! I will be making one of these next year.
> 
> What do you think that putting a wiper motor inside the coffin and rigging up some guide wires to make the legs move?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PB


THAT would be a cool idea!

THe only thing my haunt is really missing is some sort of movement. So far, everything is static. For next year, i would like the coffin lid to open and close. ALso need a tombstone peeper and some head movement in my characters.

Lots to plan over the winter


----------



## Phantom Blue

It is a never ending battle! 

I started off with some old favorites from the Monster List for movement. Old fans covered with a mask and a Christmas deer turned into a werewolf. Quick and easy and movement. 

Happy Haunting!

PB


----------



## hippieman556

thats awesome


----------



## jpbaily1

I missed out on the Wallgreens skeletons this year..

I am however saving up for next year now! 

Did I mention how cool this prop is????

THANKS for sharing!!!


----------



## ramaries69

Great idea! Wow! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow! New to the site and I'm just soaking up all these cool ideas, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Terra

Thanks for this tut!


----------



## 350Kaptain

My pleasure! will get the pics up asap with the new improvements once they are done. Too many projects.....too little time!


----------



## tlc102462

350Kaptain said:


> My pleasure! will get the pics up asap with the new improvements once they are done. Too many projects.....too little time!


Hey, Captain, I'm not done yet, but it's pretty close. I didn't take the skellies apart, I just cut 5 foot pieces of rebar, placed them behind the skellies and then zip tied them through the rib cage to the rebar. The notching of the rebar is holding up the skellies pretty well without doing too much damage. Check out the pic. I have to just rig some wire for the hands, attach the top of the coffin so it stays open, and then I'll be done!!!












And Count Dogula!!!


----------



## jpbaily1

Counting down to September..................

Gonna buy all that I can afford. Saving my $$ now.


----------



## darkmaster

350Kaptain said:


> You could also use just rebar if you can cut it to length (which i couldnt), so i slid pvc over the rebar.


A circular saw with a metal cutting blade works perfect for cutting the rebar.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Harbor Frieght carries a mini chop saw for about $35 that I use to cut rebar and PVC...definitely a good investment for a haunter.


----------



## Betwixt & Between

This is so AWESOME!! I would really like to incorporate this in to my yard haunt!It would be costly,but it would be cool to "dress" up the skeletons as well, with tattered suits of course and top hats!!


----------



## Pat-f

Go to Good Will (or your local thrift store), and pick up some old wool suits. They. Have to be made of natural fibers like wool or cotton. Then mix them with dirt, some worms, and moisten every thing with some stagnant water. Bury this in the ground, and let nature distress the clothes for you.


----------



## Betwixt & Between

Ya know I actually saw that on Martha Stewart a few years back. She had a special FX person on that said to do exactly that. He just buried stuff in his garden in the Spring and dug it up in the Fall!! I just love this forum!! Where else could folks get joy out of burying and diggin up clothes!! LOL!!


----------



## bethene

this is SO cool, I so would love to have it, thank you for positing it,,,
ohhh, decayed clothing,, also a great touch!!!!


----------



## Hilda

bethene said:


> this is SO cool, I so would love to have it, thank you for positing it,,,
> ohhh, decayed clothing,, also a great touch!!!!


I agree!!! The prop is fantastic and the conversation is priceless!!


----------



## icemanfred

May try this if I can get a hold of one more skel;eton.
any other tutorials on a styrofoam coffin.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

I just completed my set of 4 Walgreens skeletons. I have an idea on a coffin. Now, my question is lighting. How many floods to put on this and what color? Or should I use white strobes? Hmmm . . . . . I think I have an idea of where I might add it to my yard this year. That is, if I don't build a mausoleum. If I build that,then the mausoleum will go in spot A and I will have to come up with a spot B. No big deal. That I can work with. My drawn out plan on paper is never really the same as the finished product anyways. Always have to move or relocate something for one reason or another.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I've been wanting to do this since the first time I read this thread but what discourages me is the prerequisite of needing 4 skellys and they are not cheap but I am determined to eventually do it, its such a cool idea that transcends regardless of your taste, it just gives off an instant Halloween vibe.


----------



## Blarghity

LOL. If I tried this with my coffin, I'd need to hand craft skeletons with welded steel rebar at the core of their paper mache bones. I'm really starting to hate having a real funeral casket for a prop.


----------



## 350Kaptain

Night shots. Hope to add a motor this year for the lid.


----------



## darkmaster

looks creepy!


----------



## jpbaily1

darkmaster said:


> A circular saw with a metal cutting blade works perfect for cutting the rebar.


Home Depot will cut to the lenght that you ask for free. I used to do that back in the day.


----------



## jpbaily1

StonebridgeCemetery said:


> I just completed my set of 4 Walgreens skeletons. I have an idea on a coffin. Now, my question is lighting. How many floods to put on this and what color? Or should I use white strobes? Hmmm . . . . . I think I have an idea of where I might add it to my yard this year. That is, if I don't build a mausoleum. If I build that,then the mausoleum will go in spot A and I will have to come up with a spot B. No big deal. That I can work with. My drawn out plan on paper is never really the same as the finished product anyways. Always have to move or relocate something for one reason or another.


Strobes are great with things that have movement, Thesneakak up on you that way between flashes. Light blue or lighgreenee have an erie effect in peoples minds. Fog adds to the effect of creepinest (if that is a word). And add audio for that area to complete the effectPerhapsps somCajunun funeral music just at the skelies.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I finally bought a skelly today, three more to go, don't think its gonna happen this year but I'm determined to do this..


----------



## RiverBoarder

A hack saw and some elbow grease is all that's needed....Cut one
third through the rebar then bend it and it will break


jpbaily1 said:


> Home Depot will cut to the lenght that you ask for free. I used to do that back in the day.


----------



## EveningKiss

Love this Idea. I may borrow this for my display this year. SO much to buy - SO little time!


----------



## jpbaily1

Bought all of the skeletons the other day at Walgreen's, both of them.

Now to find more.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I could only afford one skelly...what if I do a Skeleton carrying coffin, as in singular?


----------



## FatRanza

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I could only afford one skelly...what if I do a Skeleton carrying coffin, as in singular?


Could you put the coffin on some form of garden cart for the skeleton to be pushing? Or maybe have him kneeling next to the coffin and peeking inside?


----------



## EveningKiss

Okay JP I'm com ing to your WallGreens...


----------



## tortured_serenity

I'd be more than happy to take the burden of that real coffin off your hands there...  It would look great in the back of the my hearse.


----------



## RiverBoarder

After searching for 4 hrs I finally found 4 of these skellys @ 3 different stores. Now I will be able to make this prop! Thanks so much for the step X step.


----------



## darkmaster

Halloween City has skeletons for sale in their stores.


----------



## RiverBoarder

After sitting most of yesterday trying to kick this cold, I kept trying to figure out what would be scarier then 4 skellys carrying a coffin! It finally came to me and hopefully it will work ...I decided to make 2 full size kid coffins 4' in length ! I will have 2 sets of skellys carrying kiddy coffins! I will try and post pics soon as I complete them.


----------



## EveningKiss

tlc102462 said:


> Hey, Captain, I'm not done yet, but it's pretty close. I didn't take the skellies apart, I just cut 5 foot pieces of rebar, placed them behind the skellies and then zip tied them through the rib cage to the rebar. The notching of the rebar is holding up the skellies pretty well without doing too much damage. Check out the pic. I have to just rig some wire for the hands, attach the top of the coffin so it stays open, and then I'll be done!!!
> View attachment 94613
> View attachment 94614
> And Count Dogula!!!
> View attachment 94616


the girl in white in the image. is that a person or a prop? I ask because.. i wanna build her =)


----------



## Pat-f

xxScorpion64xx,
What if you get some plastic chain from Home Depot, paint it so it looks rusted, and have the skeleton dragging the coffin with it.


----------



## melmomma6

I just love this! AWESOME!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Pat-f said:


> xxScorpion64xx,
> What if you get some plastic chain from Home Depot, paint it so it looks rusted, and have the skeleton dragging the coffin with it.


Nice idea Pat-f, I wouldn't have to deal with an intricate pose, thank you so much!


----------



## Pat-f

Yea, just have the skeleton hunched over, run the chain over his shoulder, and put some skid marks behind the coffin.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Sounds awesome, thanks Pat


----------



## peterpumpkinhead

looksexcellent love it


----------



## tfwekksxzgbp

*www.bottespascherparis.com
wh qb l97*

<a href="http://www.monclerventedoudoune.com" title="Moncler Homme vestes en duvet">Moncler Homme vestes en duvet</a>
ration, mais pas, je le crains, avec la mme quantit de rel, l'incrdulit indfectible il semblait demeurer en permanence sur son esprit, et elle a gard irritant moi de temps en temps par des expressions telles que: -. 'chre, chre, qui l'et cru! - eh bien, j'ai toujours pens qu'il y avait quelque chose d'trange son sujet -. vous voyez ce qu'il est pour les femmes d'affecter d'tre diffrent d'autres personnes et une fois qu'il tait, -. j'ai misdoubted que l'apparence de mystre ds le dbu
<a href="http://www.monclerventedoudoune.com">www.monclerventedoudoune.com</a>
d'abord appris le truc de faire rouler une overwith co-cub une ruse patte temps. et c'est lui que le premier saisi une autre oreille ourson par le et a tir et tira et gronda grace machoires serres, serres. et certainement c'est lui qui a caus la mre le plus de problmes dans keepingher litire de la bouche de la caverne. la fascination de la lumire pour l'ourson gris augment de jour en jour. il tait perptuellement au dpart sur un mtre de long aventures vers le cave'sentrance, et comme perptuell
UGG Bailey Button Krinkle
UGG Bailey Buttoon Bomber


----------



## robinE

Loved the idea! We did it in our yard too. We add three extra skeletons, one digging a grave, one pushing a wheelbarrow full of dirty, and a third skeleton mourning the lost of her love one. Three skeletons are carrying the casket.


----------



## jbaum

I made mine the other day and the way I got the skellys to stand up was to cut a piece of 1/2" rebar 5'6" long as the support. For the skellys I made an X in bottom of the pelvis and seperated the lower spine from the upper by removing the two screws in the spine and loosen the two screws that hold the rib cage to the lower spine and seperate the two sections. Then cut a hole at the top of the lower spine large enough for the rebar, I slid the lower half over the rebar to see where to cut and then removed the rebar. Reassembled the skelly with the 2 screws, tighten the rib screws. Planted the rebar about a foot into the ground and then slid the skelly over the rebar. It wont go all the way to the top of it's head but it supports it very well. Zip tied the the coffin to the shoulders and so far it has survived the last couple of windy days. Here in Florida with the sandy soil it was easy to adjust the height of the rebar to get the skellys feet to just rest on the ground in a walking position.


----------



## mdutso

getting ready to assemble my coffin, did you glue it or just duct tape? great prop


----------

